# Ambassador Membership



## Matt Clark

If anyone is interested in a membership in the Ambassador Duck Club send this guy an email at : toddbmiller@hotmail.com


----------



## rmk800

im just curious here, but what does a membership cost(approx)? 
not interested in becoming a member just wondering what the going rate is.


----------



## nbp

rmk800 said:


> im just curious here, but what does a membership cost(approx)?
> not interested in becoming a member just wondering what the going rate is.



I don't know the guy selling it so take this with a grain of salt, probably in the neighborhood of $30,000.


----------



## Pintail Hunter

I think a few have gone for as much at $35,000 but that might have included a trailer, shed, ect. I think the typical price for just the share has been ranging between $25,000 and $30,000 the past couple of years. 

There's another one available. I understand they are asking $40,000 for but it includes a very very nice trailer, power hook-ups, good trailer location and a few other goodies. Estate settlement and nobody in the family wants the share or trailer so they are trying to sell everything as a package.

I understand that a share sold next door at the Harrison last year for $75,000.

What a good airboat plus trailer cost now days?


----------



## rjefre

Dang! A quality airboat costs about the same as a membership at the Ambassador. The yearly duck club dues are probably less than the annual airboat upkeep costs though!
R


----------



## Vanilla

Pintail Hunter said:


> I understand that a share sold next door at the Harrison last year for $75,000.



Man....that's a lot of money to shoot some ducks! That's a lot different tax bracket than I am in.


----------



## mojo1

That's cheap, back home a membership in an elite hunting club can run anywhere from $75K to $150k with yearly dues sometimes running as high as$5K. 

My yearly dues run $1.5K a year, and I pay it even if I don't make it in to hunt.


----------



## DiverFreak

Vanilla said:


> Man....that's a lot of money to shoot some ducks! That's a lot different tax bracket than I am in.



Same here! If i had the money and a very limited time to hunt i would probably be a member, but I am dirt poor and have all the time in the world!





DiverFreak


----------



## Birdboy

DiverFreak said:


> Same here! If i had the money and a very limited time to hunt i would probably be a member, but I am dirt poor and have all the time in the world!
> 
> DiverFreak



Don't worry Tony, you probably kill more bird then 3/4 of that club combined.... all on public land


----------



## mojo1

Birdboy said:


> Don't worry Tony, you probably kill more bird then 3/4 of that club combined.... all on public land



I don't doubt that for a second! 

I also find that with the amount and quality of Utah's public waterfowl hunting land, there is very little need to join a hunting club here.

But someone who has limited hunting time, and is feed up with dumba**es ruining those hunts will jump on it.


----------



## Calloway

Think of it as an appreciating asset. They haven't gone down in value for a long time.


----------



## mojo1

Calloway said:


> Think of it as an appreciating asset. They haven't gone down in value for a long time.



True that, I bought my share in the club back home in 92 for $12.5K, now they routinely sell for $75K, not bad for 18 years of appreciating.

Plus we have da*n fine deer, bear, turkey, and squirrel hunting to go with the ducks.


----------



## Vanilla

I'm not bagging on people who buy memberships. If you've got the money to do it, more power to ya! 75K with a 5K yearly dues is a pretty steep price to shoot ducks though. Even if opportunities were limited around here. 

But what is a lot of money to me is chump change to some...so if you've got it, might as well use it.


----------



## DiverFreak

Birdboy said:


> Don't worry Tony, you probably kill more bird then 3/4 of that club combined.... all on public land



I dont know about that, but i appreciate the compliment. If the truth were to be known i think i missed way more than i hit! 



DiverFreak


----------



## BandWagon

The shares to most of the clubs are very pricey, to be sure. That being said, it has been one of the best things I have purchased for myself and my sons for the last 20 years. It does not and never will guarantee me more ducks and geese but what it does do is offer convenience and privacy. As I age that becomes more important.


----------



## McKay

Duck Clubs for me are all about the convenience and the fact that you are guaranteed not to have a bubba pull up 80 yards from your spread. From my office in downtown SLC, I can be at one of my clubs in 12 minutes (boat already in the water in the boat house, loaded with decoys) my other club I am to in about 25 minutes. I hunt 4 to 5 days a week. Though my work schedule is quite flexible I still have a lot of work that needs to be done. For me and my schedule if I hunted public grounds and wanted to have a quality hunt I would only be able to get out one day a week at the most because of other obligations and commitments. More often than not I can be back to my office with a limit of birds by 9:00 in the morning.


----------



## silverkittens73

If I had the money I would buy one. Yes you can go hunt some great public areas in our state - and I get some great hunts each year in my local public marsh - but in my small pea shaped brain - there is nothing I enjoy more than having my three boys with me in a blind, hunting over decoys (and it doesn't matter if birds are flying or not) and not having to worry about stepping on a pile of poop, or my dog retrieving non stop dead coots that people leave, or bringing trash bags along to clean up the piles of empty shotgun hulls.

I have a new boat this year to get me a little further away from the crowds - but if I have found a great new spot in my boat - I still have no control over another person beating me to the spot or pulling up and hunting close to me and ruining the hunt.

When I had access to Bailey Lake - my boys and I shot more ducks at Farmington Bay during the hunting season than we shot at Bailey Lake. However - Bailey Lake offered me and my sons some outstanding hunts for mallards, pintails, gadwalls, wigeon, swan, pheasant, and at times Geese. 

Yes I had issues with those who ran the club as my boys were very young when I started taking them there and I would get in trouble for them wandering off to take a leak, or shooting at birds that did not have their landing gear down (there version of sky busting ) But the hunts me and my kids had there were high quality phenominal hunts.

Can you all tell I am an Accountant? I cannot give a one or two sentence response to anything!


----------



## JRay

As mentioned, a club may not be as expensive as you think if you consider that it is an appreciating asset unlike most other duck hunting "investments". One consideration anyone should keep in mind is to become familiar with the club rules. Some clubs only allow hunting certain days of the week, most limit the number of guests per day and some the number of guests per season. Depending on how restrictive the rule is, that can make it difficult if you plan to take your children regularly or more than one at a time.


----------



## silversurfer

JRay said:


> As mentioned, a club may not be as expensive as you think if you consider that it is an appreciating asset unlike most other duck hunting "investments". One consideration anyone should keep in mind is to become familiar with the club rules. Some clubs only allow hunting certain days of the week, most limit the number of guests per day and some the number of guests per season. Depending on how restrictive the rule is, that can make it difficult if you plan to take your children regularly or more than one at a time.[/QUI
> i think if you are spending 30K then you family should hunt free{ with you in the same Blind} Yes I used to love the fact that I didn't have to be around all the ___ when I was in a club. It just came down to what's it worth to you 30k that my family can't enjoy is more than I would spend.


----------



## baker aka goosenut

For 30 k i can go and hunt all over the country and see all kinds of new area's and experience all kinds of cool stuff to be limitied to one spot for that kinda money is not my cup of tea. I would feel like i had to hunt that place every giving chance to get my money worth out of it. but i guess if your spending that kinda money to hunt the same area money isnt that big of a deal to you.


----------



## Calloway

Baker

I don't think your getting it. You are investing the money not spending it. In fact, my duck club investment has outperformed any other investment I can think of.


----------



## Vanilla

Don't let Dave Ramsey hear you call that an investment!!!


----------



## McKay

If I wanted to try and hunt the same amount of birds on public that I can in my clubs I would not be able to spend hardly any time with my family.......


----------



## bubba41

You can always pay for this

http://www.refugeforums.com/refuge/showthread.php?t=773786


----------



## rjefre

No amount of money can keep you safe from stupid people...aka skybusters. But hunting in a very restricted area (duck club) with restricted membership and check-in sheets for each blind should help reduce the madness somewhat. It is worth a lot to have a close place to hunt without the raging stupidity you see on public lands. 
R


----------



## Love-to-hunt

I love the club I'm in. Thirty minutes from my front door. I leave my boat there so I don't have to haul it around. I have a big decoy shed that I store my decoys in so I don't have to haul them around. I share a locker in the club house so I leave my boots and some gear there. 

All the blinds are alreay camo'd so I don't have to worry about that. But just because I belong to a club does not insure me a limit of ducks. Some days your barrel is smoking and others it's not. 
I feel damn lucky to be a member. Although I only made it out there about 6 times last year and the same the year before. I wouldn't give it up for anything. 

Also being older I don't have the stamina to go on death marches with decoys strapped on my back, been there done that. I like where Im at just fine. Hell I don't even care if I fire a shot, I just like being out there.


----------



## bubba41

Love-to-hunt said:


> Hell I don't even care if I fire a shot, I just like being out there.



I know the feeling Pete


----------



## Pintail Hunter

My deal with my wife is this: 

It's either a duck club or therapy. 

I spend one night a week at my club most of the year. The quiet of the place, sleeping to the sound of birds and rising to crowing rooster pheasants is something you just can't duplicate in the city. Having a duck club membership is part of my life style nowadays, not just a place to hunt. Guess you could say it's like being part of a four season do-it-yourself country club. It's where I regain my sanity once a week, not where I plan to hit a hole in one.

To each there own but I consider it a blessing in my life as well as my friends and family.

As for Dave Ramsey, if a club share is paid for, increases in value and provides recreation all at the same time, I think he'd agree that it is a great thing to own.


----------



## Famteethduckgoose

I have a membership for sale.


----------



## fugewrk55

here in CA a membership in say a top club in the Butte Sink for example will cost you anywhere from 300K-1.5 million

had a one sell at my buddies club for 1.2 million this past year. dues run about 40K per year


pretty insane......


----------

